# Interesting way i will have my first sexual experience



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

So Im a freakin sex addict...its bad enough im 19, but its also a genetic thing....runs in my moms family. Amazing my mom doesnt sleep around like my aunt...my moms twin sister haha.

But i made a profile on this weird sex site, and have met two very interesting females lol. The one that lives close to me, wanting to **** me is a 39 yr old school teacher. Shes actually really sexy haha. She also has a background in psychology, and wants to help me out.

We actually just skyped, not sexually. Just talked...well she talked, i typed because i dont want my family to hear me. I commute to college from home. She sounds like a ****in hypnotherapist/phone sex girl, and she just talked to me about my situation and everything. She says she likes younger dudes, and im not the first guy that has had their first experience with her. The last guy actually was a little older than I am, and goes to college not too far from where i do...i dont know him though.

And then, by pure F'n chance, i meet this 32 yr old lady on the same site. Shes a ****in counselor that specializes in social anxiety disorder....the chances are phenomenal. This is the kinda stuff that happens to me that makes me believe in God, but i dont know why God would want me to meet a psychologist/sex addicted woman who wants to do me. 

I talk to the first woman more though. She lives closer..

Ummm ya....weird as ****....but i think im lucky...what are the chances? i mean seriously? Especially where i live, the middle of ****in nowhere in central ny lol.

Thoughts?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess cougars are not a myth lol.

Use protection and good luck.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha, I'd never get to meet a cougar, even if I wanted to, cos I live in a small city in a small country where not a lot of that stuff goes on, but Americans are in to all that stuff more and it seems to be more of a growing trend. lol It would be an interesting experience though. :sus


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

link please :b


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

If its the sex you want, go for it. Other than that, you're just an accessory to them.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Syndacus said:


> If its the sex you want, go for it. Other than that, you're just an accessory to them.


Well, she actually told me she wants to help lol. Shes not just lookin for sex, she wants to ease me into it...Told me she would turn me into a ladies man haha.


----------



## DanaWK (Jan 15, 2012)

lol so did god give you SAD? anyways that awesome did you pump her?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome if legit. :high5



Seriously, though. Take a gun.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> But i made a profile on this weird sex site


link plz (or PM me the link :yes )


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> Awesome if legit. :high5
> 
> Seriously, though. Take a gun.


Ya, its legit haha. And i dont need a gun, i have fists of fury.

Its called Fetlife...Google it. Its this weird site alot like facebook for kinky sexual people. Im not kinky or anything lol, but its good for meeting local people into sexual things.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Central NY, the middle of nowhere?

:blank


I beg to differ.


But no-matter, good luck. Go forth and plunder! just air on the side of caution.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meaningless sex,wow.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

when did being a virgin or not being a "ladies man" become a symptom of "social anxiety"? How is this a "triumph" over "social anxiety"? If anything its a cure for "secondary disorders".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

King Moonracer said:


> So Im a freakin sex addict...its bad enough im 19, but its also a genetic thing....runs in my moms family. Amazing my mom doesnt sleep around like my aunt...my moms twin sister haha.
> 
> But i made a profile on this weird sex site, and have met two very interesting females lol. The one that lives close to me, wanting to **** me is a 39 yr old school teacher. Shes actually really sexy haha. She also has a background in psychology, and wants to help me out.
> 
> ...


 I would say something is wrong with these women to make them want to do this crap. I'd question these people's credentials. They are predatory.
God does* not* tempt people to SIN, by the way. He never has and never will.

Sex addiction is not genetic. It's learned - especially when it is a substitute for love or a biochemical "fix". You're 19, so it is undersandable that there are hormones going crazy - you may still not be able to completely handle these situations.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

rdrr said:


> when did being a virgin or not being a "ladies man" become a symptom of "social anxiety"? How is this a "triumph" over "social anxiety"? If anything its a cure for "secondary disorders".


Don't you see? Removing the challenge of social interaction by effectively advertising yourself to random people for casual sex instead of overcoming the root of the problem _is_ a triumph. Just like if a girl posted this exact same thing we totally wouldn't think she was a ****. It's _so simple_.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

kiirby said:


> Don't you see? Removing the challenge of social interaction by effectively advertising yourself to random people for casual sex instead of overcoming the root of the problem _is_ a triumph. Just like if a girl posted this exact same thing we totally wouldn't think she was a ****. It's _so simple_l


hmm, your ideas are intriguing to me and i wish to subscribe to your newsletter... but there will be no male-**** shaming here! guys have it easier, obviously this thread shows that.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

If this is what you really want, I guess go for it... but I dunno dude, I'm really suspicious about the credentials of said therapist. I think she may just be telling you anything to get into your pants.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Sex addiction is not genetic. It's learned - especially when it is a substitute for love or a biochemical "fix". You're 19, so it is undersandable that there are hormones going crazy - you may still not be able to completely handle these situations.


I have to disagree lol....Im 99% sure my sex drive is genetic lol....ive been masturbating since i was like 4 years old haha. Maybe earlier, i dont remember. Ive been doing it ever since....i didnt know what sex actually was until 5th grade...i remember leaarning it from some book lol..

I was so young, and i didnt know why i had this craving for naked women hhaa. I remember when i was like 7 finding a porn magazine...i was so anxious for my mom to leave the room so i could steal it from its hiding place.

I was a horny little ****er....still am


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

King Moonracer said:


> I have to disagree lol....Im 99% sure my sex drive is genetic lol....ive been masturbating since i was like 4 years old haha. Maybe earlier, i dont remember. Ive been doing it ever since....i didnt know what sex actually was until 5th grade...i remember leaarning it from some book lol..
> 
> I was so young, and i didnt know why i had this craving for naked women hhaa. I remember when i was like 7 finding a porn magazine...i was so anxious for my mom to leave the room so i could steal it from its hiding place.
> 
> I was a horny little ****er....still am


I would have to wonder about what your family is like if you were exposed to that stuff so early. Are you the youngest sibling or something? I would hardly think parents could subject their young children to things they should not be seeing until much later.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I wouldn't risk the slew infections/diseases these types of people could very possibly give you.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would have to wonder about what your family is like if you were exposed to that stuff so early. Are you the youngest sibling or something? I would hardly think parents could subject their young children to things they should not be seeing until much later.


dude i am the oldest haha. They didnt "let" me see it. It took me forever to find that magazine haha. I had to like climb up a dresser and dig through a ton of old crap. I wasnt even allowed to be in that room.

My family is unusually not sexual...well my immediate family at least. My aunt has like 4 **** buddies, and my uncles been fired from 2 or more jobs from having sex with employees....like, 20 years younger than him employees. And im prreetyyy sure i have a rapist great uncle.

I cannot explain it any other way than genetics.

My parents never had sex at all. My aunt tells me that my mom tells her that she hasnt had sex in like 5 years. My aunt tells me my mom gets in her moods because she needs to get laid lol.

My parents were actually overprotective of me. I couldnt buy rated M video games until i was 17. My mom never let me watch "inappropriate" shows or movies. That over-protectiveness contributed to my SA.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

King Moonracer said:


> dude i am the oldest haha. They didnt "let" me see it. It took me forever to find that magazine haha. I had to like climb up a dresser and dig through a ton of old crap. I wasnt even allowed to be in that room.
> 
> My family is unusually not sexual...well my immediate family at least. My aunt has like 4 **** buddies, and my uncles been fired from 2 or more jobs from having sex with employees....like, 20 years younger than him employees. And im prreetyyy sure i have a rapist great uncle.
> 
> ...


It's not genetic. Your parents proved that. Your mom's family is a different story. If you see your post, your aunt, uncle, and great uncle are somehow using sex to fuel themselves selfishly - no relationship, just sex. Your parents tried to keep that from happening to you because they probably saw what could happen - in their own way they overcompensated.

Like you, I am the oldest - you are rebelling. We kinda want to explore the other side, not really knowing that the grass really isn't greener there.

My grandmother was the same way with family issues - her father was an alcoholic with five children (three others died at birth or in infancy). She made sure my mom and aunt were in line. They don't drink. My father (RIP) did not drink; my brother does drink occasionally (but less often and not drunk anymore - but he had depression), but people even around here know I don't.

You do realize that if you pursue this Internet fling, you could end up like your aunt in a male role. Sex isn't a game.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that this might happen to King Moonracer?






Anyways, have fun and make sure to get the HPV and hepatitis B vaccines. Hepatitis B is something like 100 times more contagious than HIV.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's not genetic. Your parents proved that. Your mom's family is a different story. If you see your post, your aunt, uncle, and great uncle are somehow using sex to fuel themselves selfishly - no relationship, just sex. Your parents tried to keep that from happening to you because they probably saw what could happen - in their own way they overcompensated.
> 
> Like you, I am the oldest - you are rebelling. We kinda want to explore the other side, not really knowing that the grass really isn't greener there.
> 
> ...


I still dont know man haha...I forgot to mention my mom is an identical twin, and ive seen the history on my computer....lol...my mom doesnt know anything about computers..Shes into some kinky ****.

How does that over protectiveness explain my high sex drive as a little child then? Im pretty sure thats not normal. Masturbating at age 4..alot

Mental illness runs in my moms family too, so i got that gene for sure.

I understand the rebellion part, but i dont think im doing it sexually. Then id be having sex. I rebel in different ways i think. Like acting eccentric. My dad has this "kick" on being as "normal" as possible. So, unconsciously, in rebellion, i act all funny,, weird, and inappropriate when hes around.

If i was sexually rebellious, id make them know what i was doing. My sister is far more rebellious than i am. She must have some kind of mild anti-social personality disorder, because she does things just for the sake of pissing my parents off. Like dating certain people, or doing certain things, just out of spite.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

hahaha funny situation to be in. Just be safe, you don't want to make them preggers right? Also meet in a public place first and always tell someone where you're going. Other than that, have fun!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I lost my virginity to a 30 something year old as well, after you're with older people, you want younger..lol

But wow a school teacher...this is really interesting..


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my God....the image of Dr. Laplan, my hot, Greek psychotherapist, immediately comes to my mind >.< My brain!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

komorikun said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this might happen to King Moonracer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:haha

Have fun bro and may the force be with you


----------



## Healix (Jan 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this might happen to King Moonracer?


OMG LOL.

Anyways, that's pretty far out, Moonracer... I'm not sure what to think. It sounds like one of my own fantasies. But something about this screams danger. That wouldn't necessarily stop me in that situation, but like the others have suggested, do things safe and have your wits about you. And if you do end up meeting, don't use ANY substances.

I'm not sure anyone can give you really sound advice on this, because the fact is that it's a big risk. It may turn out alright or you could learn a very hard lesson. It's your life, though. Do what you will without guilt.


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

Your story soudsn rpetty incredible. And kind of scary, but just remember this. Psychologists adn the like are by far the most insane people around, lots of them go into that profession to help themselves first.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Healix said:


> OMG LOL.
> 
> Anyways, that's pretty far out, Moonracer... I'm not sure what to think. It sounds like one of my own fantasies. But something about this screams danger. That wouldn't necessarily stop me in that situation, but like the others have suggested, do things safe and have your wits about you. And if you do end up meeting, don't use ANY substances.
> 
> I'm not sure anyone can give you really sound advice on this, because the fact is that it's a big risk. It may turn out alright or you could learn a very hard lesson. It's your life, though. Do what you will without guilt.


I know. Im a very careful person when it comes to this stuff. Ill be fine.

Ive actually talked to her on skype. I can tell shes a teacher and a legit person by the way she talks. Very calm and intelligent voice and apologizing when she barely swears. She also never talks to me first, telling me shes not obsessive.

If she wanted to take me and enslave me, or was crazy and wanted to do it rly bad with me, she would constantly try to contact me, and i would be annoyed.

She also knows i have social anxiety...i thinks its more of a "i feel bad for you" kinda thing...And im pretty average looking...i hope.


----------

